# Kaufberatung für meine Kleine



## vive_maria_89 (11. September 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

ich (männlich ) brauche für meine Freundin ein Bike, denn ich darf mir ständig Ausreden anhören, weil ich ja das bessere Fahrrad habe... ! 
Dies will ich so nicht stehen lassen, zudem braucht Sie eh ein neues/ richtiges Bike.

Da ich vor kurzem erst vom Freerider (SC vp free) auf ein Specialized Enduro/ Canyon Alpinist gewechselt bin, kenne ich mich in dem Segment immer noch nicht gut aus, schon gleich gar nicht mit Frauenrahmen/ kits.

Hier brauche ich eure Hilfe. Wichtige Merkmale:
- Fully eher auf Touren/ Enduro ausgelegt
- kleiner Rahmen für eine Größe von 165 cm und ca. 49 kg 
- ein paar pinke parts würden sicher nicht stören 
- Preis ist zweitrangig, gerne auch ein gebrauchtes falls ihr ein gut erhaltes abgeben wollt. Sollte ich die Richtung x9/ xt Schaltgruppe gehen minderwertiger sollte es nicht sein, höherwertiger gerne, wenn der Preis stimmt!

Habe mich soeben auf der Specialized HP umgeschaut, dort gibt es z.B. ein safire oder enduro, was meint ihr dazu? Gibt es auch richtige Frauenrahmen? 

Gruß und vielen Dank

Michael


----------



## Veloce (11. September 2012)

Das Safire ist ein Frauenbike . Allerdings soll es auch kleinere Männer
geben  die es gerne fahren   .
Ich  hab die gleiche Körpergröße und fahre es in S  .
 Mit Spezialtuning ( zwinker ) hab ich  daraus  ne kleine Enduro   gemacht .
Alternativ gibts auch Frauenfullys bei Giant und bei Cube .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. September 2012)

ich fahre mit 166cm das Enduro in Größe S, das passt  Bei ihrem Fliegengewicht würde ich aber was leichteres vorschlagen!
Vielleicht schaut ihr euch auch mal das Stumpjumper in Größe S an, das fahre ich auch und liebe es 
Bisher ist es immer an mir gescheitert, nicht am Stumpi, wenn ich irgendwo nicht herunterkam


----------



## vive_maria_89 (13. September 2012)

Danke für die Antworten! 
An etwas leichteres/ filigraneres als das Enduro habe ich auch gedacht. Das Stumpjumper wäre bis jetzt der Favorit! 

Im Forum verkauft einer sogar die perfekte Farbe: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/34508-specialized-stumpjumper-fsr-comp-29

doch leider zu groß ...! 

Mit Rahmengröße S kann ich bei 165 cm auf jeden Fall nichts falsch machen?


Gruß
Michael


----------



## scylla (13. September 2012)

vive_maria_89 schrieb:


> Im Forum verkauft einer sogar die perfekte Farbe: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/34508-specialized-stumpjumper-fsr-comp-29
> 
> doch leider zu groß ...!


 
das ist ein 29er...
meiner bescheidenen meinung nach hat die laufrad-größe für kleine leute keinen taug, bzw. höchstens an CC-rädern. aber da gibt's sicher auch andere ansichten 

benutz mal die sufu im ladies forum, hier wurden schon öfters räder mit etwas mehr federweg speziell für kleine frauen gesucht. müsste diverse threads dazu geben!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. September 2012)

vive_maria_89 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Mit Rahmengröße S kann ich bei 165 cm auf jeden Fall nichts falsch machen?
> 
> ...



naja, so pauschal schwer zu sagen  Aber da ich es fahre, denke ich das passt... Alternativ auch das Safire, dann wohl eher Größe M
Aber mal probesitzen wäre schon angebacht... Bei den kleinen Rahmengrößen leider nicht so einfach 

Wo wohnt ihr?


----------



## Warnschild (18. September 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> naja, so pauschal schwer zu sagen  Aber da ich es fahre, denke ich das passt... Alternativ auch das Safire, dann wohl eher Größe M
> Aber mal probesitzen wäre schon angebacht... Bei den kleinen Rahmengrößen leider nicht so einfach
> 
> Wo wohnt ihr?




Naja, ob es passt, hängt einfach nur von Arm-, Bein- und Oberkörperlänge ab bzw. dem Verhältnis dieser Maße zueinander. Darum gilt eigentlich grundsätzlich, gründlich auszumessen und Probezusitzen, wenn möglich, auch Probe zu fahren. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind "Frauenrahmen" (ich spreche von den typischen Frauengeometrien) zwar komfortabel, da man recht aufrecht sitzt und so weiter, aber wenig praktisch zu fahren (technische Trails), weil meist der Lenker viel zu hoch kommt und bspw. schon tendenziell steilere Anstiege unangenehm werden. Das Safire wird natürlich vielfach gelobt, von daher müsste man wohl einen trailliebenden Besitzer (bzw. Besitzerin) fragen, ob das passt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2012)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Naja, ob es passt, hängt einfach nur von Arm-, Bein- und Oberkörperlänge ab bzw. dem Verhältnis dieser Maße zueinander. Darum gilt eigentlich grundsätzlich, gründlich auszumessen und Probezusitzen, wenn möglich, auch Probe zu fahren.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind "Frauenrahmen" (ich spreche von den typischen Frauengeometrien) zwar komfortabel, da man recht aufrecht sitzt und so weiter, aber wenig praktisch zu fahren (technische Trails), weil meist der Lenker viel zu hoch kommt und bspw. schon tendenziell steilere Anstiege unangenehm werden. Das Safire wird natürlich vielfach gelobt, von daher müsste man wohl einen trailliebenden Besitzer (bzw. Besitzerin) fragen, ob das passt.


Also ich hab mal kurz auf dem Safire probegesessen und hab mich sofort unwohl gefühlt. Auf Nachfrage bestätigte der Händler, dass bei steileren Passagen das Bike an seine Grenzen kommt und auch so weniger Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad liegt, was auch weniger praktisch ist... Er hatte es mir enifach nur mal kommentarlos zum unvoreingenommenen  Vergleich zum Sutmpjumper hingestellt... ganz unvoreingenommen hab ich in den ersten 2 Sekunden entschieden "Äh, nein"... und auch ne kleine Proberunde aufm Hof hat's nur schlimmer gemacht 
Probegfahren wird das Stumpjumper, wenn's dann mal in meiner Größe da ist... (Größe S, bei 162cm  )
Zwar eine Trailerfahrung mitm Safire, aber vielleicht trotzdem hilfreich


----------



## oldrizzo (18. September 2012)

ähhhh, aha... der händler hats ja drauf...  konnte er seine aussagen auch unterfüttern? 

meine frau fährt u.a. ein safire und kommt mit dem bike super zurecht. steile passagen eingeschlossen. up- und downhill.

wichtiger als das geschwafel des händlers ist allerdings deine aussage, nicht mit dem bike warm geworden zu sein. das ist ein klares argument gegen das safire.


----------



## Warnschild (18. September 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal kurz auf dem Safire probegesessen und hab mich sofort unwohl gefühlt. Auf Nachfrage bestätigte der Händler, dass bei steileren Passagen das Bike an seine Grenzen kommt und auch so weniger Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad liegt, was auch weniger praktisch ist... Er hatte es mir enifach nur mal kommentarlos zum unvoreingenommenen  Vergleich zum Sutmpjumper hingestellt... ganz unvoreingenommen hab ich in den ersten 2 Sekunden entschieden "Äh, nein"... und auch ne kleine Proberunde aufm Hof hat's nur schlimmer gemacht
> Probegfahren wird das Stumpjumper, wenn's dann mal in meiner Größe da ist... (Größe S, bei 162cm  )
> Zwar eine Trailerfahrung mitm Safire, aber vielleicht trotzdem hilfreich



Was du berichtest, klingt genauso wie ich vermutet hatte.

 Ich dachte nur, falls die Betreffende eher leichte Touren und weniger Trail- bzw. Bergauf-lastig fahren möchte, wäre ein Safire vielleicht gut, es soll ja sehr bequem sein. Für mich ist es aber auch überhaupt nichts.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ähhhh, aha... der händler hats ja drauf...  konnte er seine aussagen auch unterfüttern?
> 
> meine frau fährt u.a. ein safire und kommt mit dem bike super zurecht. steile passagen eingeschlossen. up- und downhill.
> 
> wichtiger als das geschwafel des händlers ist allerdings deine aussage, nicht mit dem bike warm geworden zu sein. das ist ein klares argument gegen das safire.


ok... er hat's auf meine nachfragende Vermutung hin nur bestätigt, dass einige Kundinnen diese Erfahrungen gemacht haben... deshalb schrieb ich ja auch, dass keine Trailerfahrung meinerseits  Ich hab's halt vermutet, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, wie man so aufrecht sitzend steile Passagen meistern will, weil ich schon im Ebenen immer das Bedürfnis hatte, die Nase auf den Lenker zu legen um Druck auf's Vorderrad zu kriegen...
Klar, jeder Händler kann schwafeln. Aber woher soll man wissen, welcher MÄNNLICHE Händler bei Frauenbikes aus eigener Erfahrung spricht 
Aber ich kann's mir ehrlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass es bergauf im Trail keine Probs gibt... just my two pence ... Aber gut, wenn du/deine Frau andere Erfahrungen hat, dafür werden ja hier die Fragen nach den Erfahrungen gestellt  Es ist halt jeder anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (18. September 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ok... er hat's auf meine nachfragende Vermutung hin nur bestätigt, dass einige Kundinnen diese Erfahrungen gemacht haben... deshalb schrieb ich ja auch, dass keine Trailerfahrung meinerseits  Ich hab's halt vermutet, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, wie man so aufrecht sitzend steile Passagen meistern will, weil ich schon im Ebenen immer das Bedürfnis hatte, die Nase auf den Lenker zu legen um Druck auf's Vorderrad zu kriegen...
> Klar, jeder Händler kann schwafeln. Aber woher soll man wissen, welcher MÄNNLICHE Händler bei Frauenbikes aus eigener Erfahrung spricht
> Aber ich kann's mir ehrlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass es bergauf im Trail keine Probs gibt... just my two pence ... Aber gut, wenn du/deine Frau andere Erfahrungen hat, dafür werden ja hier die Fragen nach den Erfahrungen gestellt  Es ist halt jeder anders



Ich hab' außerdem die Erfahrung gemacht, das "Trails" relativ ist, will sagen: Wo der/die Eine schwärmt, das Rad sei super, sollte man gleich auch genau anschauen, was er/sie so fährt. Nicht das erste Mal, dass man eine GPS-Strecke nachfährt oder an einem Marathon teilnimmt, die "wunderbare Trails" versprechen und dann doch (fast) komplett über Forst- und Schotterwege verlaufen.


----------



## oldrizzo (18. September 2012)

...mit dem safire (ich fahrs ja nicht....  ), fährt frau auch steile Rampen mit kindskopfgroßen steinen. und bequem ist es auf jeden fall auch... sagt frau.


----------



## Veloce (18. September 2012)

Komisch , ich fahre mit meinem Safire selbst mit 150er Fox  steile Anstiege und technische Trails  . Eingangs hab ich den Vorbau rumgedreht und dann paßte bis auf den butterweichen Sattel alles .


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. September 2012)

Kann sein, dass das echt nur Gewöhnungssache ist, und frau dann trotzdem alles meistern kann  
Ich fand' s von allen Ladybikes, auf denen ich bisher gesessen hab, am "seltsamsten" und für mich unangenehmsten... Aber Geschmäcker und Empfindungen sind zum Glück ja unterschiedlich.. Ansonsten hätten wir ja nicht die Qual der Wahl, sondern nur ein einziges Modell 
Ich mag mich trotzdem nicht dran gewöhnen und getestet werden diverse andere Bikes


----------



## Erroll (20. September 2012)

Warum kein normales Reign in S? Mein Mädel kommt mit gleicher Körpergröße ziemlich gut damit zurecht. Das Oberrohr baut relativ tief und mit kurzem Vorbau, je nach Oberkörper/Armlänge sollte das eigentlich auch bei deinem Mädel gut passen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. September 2012)

ohja, das Reign bin ich auch probegefahren, hat mir sehr zugesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (26. September 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass das echt nur Gewöhnungssache ist, und frau dann trotzdem alles meistern kann
> Ich fand' s von allen Ladybikes, auf denen ich bisher gesessen hab, am "seltsamsten" und für mich unangenehmsten... Aber Geschmäcker und Empfindungen sind zum Glück ja unterschiedlich.. Ansonsten hätten wir ja nicht die Qual der Wahl, sondern nur ein einziges Modell
> Ich mag mich trotzdem nicht dran gewöhnen und getestet werden diverse andere Bikes


----------

